# soo...whos still got a dinc2?



## fixxxer2012

since it often seems pretty dead on here and on xda i figured i would see who still owns and uses a dinc2? it's a great phone, would be better with 4g but oh well. now that we will get cm9 im going to stick with it for awhile until new phones are announced at ces.

how about you guys? when do you see yourselves upgrading? my official upgrade isn't until june 2013 so whatever i get i will have to buy full price.


----------



## 8on3s

Just got this phone the end of '11 I'm sticking around for some time, can't wait until cm 9 is as good as 7, however until a have a full camera I'm sticking with Skyraider.

This phone is slick, I came from a Droid Eris.

Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki


----------



## draco259

My wife still has this phone and loves it. She has been able to upgrade for a few months(it was a replacement for her fascinate) and she has no plans on changing any time soon!

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## aardvark502

Just got my gnexus but keeping the dinc for my romming fun, the nexus really shows how much progress has been made with the ics rom.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## SoCalSpecialist

i still have mine and plan on keeping it. i got mine for fathers day..i think a day or two after its release

all jokes aside its a pretty badass phone.


----------



## Devator22

I'm stuck with it till 2013. And by stuck with it, I mean happy to keep it until it dies.

Sent from my mobile typewriter with tapatalk


----------



## JAS_21

I'll probably have this phone until jello-shot, or whatever the next version of android is, comes out.


----------



## lemonoid

8on3s said:


> Just got this phone the end of '11 I'm sticking around for some time, can't wait until cm 9 is as good as 7, however until a have a full camera I'm sticking with Skyraider.
> 
> This phone is slick, I came from a Droid Eris.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki


Ohhh those sweet days of the almighty Eris







I miss that phone so much. I miss HTC so much. I'm depressed :\ I actually have a Bionic, and I won't lie I love the dual-core and the LTE when I'm around Raleigh, but Moto really just doesn't do it for me like HTC did. That was my birth into the world of Open Source, Linux, programming, and of course Android. My girlfriend has a red Dinc2 which she just got a few weeks ago when it was on sale for free after the rebate. With it being so new, she was on HBoot .98, so we decided to hold off a few weeks before I downgraded to .97 to s-off, root, etc. She loves flashing new ROMs just as much as I do, and now with htcdev putting out the official bootloader unlock, it may be easier. I really just wanted to do the downgrade on HBOOT but she just agreed to it when I saw the news from HTC so we just went the easiest way. I really enjoy her Incredible 2, and if I could I would switch back to HTC but there's no financial way that can happen, especially after we tried to branch off from my folks and sign a contract with Sprint for two Nexus S 4G's and got screwed a few ways thru billing. There is a dedicated group of followers for HTC when it comes to dev'n and I can't wait to give her an SDcard with ten different ROMs on it.


----------



## lemonoid

JAS_21 said:


> Just got my gnexus but keeping the dinc for my romming fun, the nexus really shows how much progress has been made with the ics rom.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


And yeah the official ICS releases are very impressive to me. All the cooked up ICS Rom's are nice and all, but I've got the official release on my NS4G and it is beautiful. I don't use the NS4G as my daily phone, I left Sprint, and I definitely am not as lucky as you to have the GN instead of NS4G, but I'm about as close as it gets to the real thing right now, and I only paid $1 for it haha.


----------



## KatsumeBlisk

I just got one for Christmas. I had a Droid X I got in April (it was cheap) and couldn't stand the locked boot loader. I've been enjoying the freedom with HTC. I actually like Sense too. Maybe it was because I was so used to it, but Motoblur was really ugly in my opinion. I shall be sticking with my Incredible 2 until my upgrade in 2013. I'm happy to do it though.


----------



## phillyfisher

Im here for a while... i dont buy phones at full price and my contract isn't up until 2013!

I have had the Eris, D1, D2 and now Dinc2... moto's had better reception, but the HTC preformed better in relation to their software/hardware.


----------



## Rogan

I'm still loving mine. Most of my time is now bent on my kindle fire.


----------



## JAS_21

Rogan said:


> I'm still loving mine. Most of my time is now bent on my kindle fire.


Wish I could bend time.


----------



## Rogan

Just add a flux capacitor to the inc2 then you'd have no need for 4g


----------



## JAS_21

Rogan said:


> Just add a flux capacitor to the inc2 then you'd have no need for 4g


I might need the extended battery for that.


----------



## Forgetful

Here with it and the bolt.
Ill be here for a while too. Nothing really interesting me to upgrade. We'll see what CES brings

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## bullhead00

Out of all of you who still have the Inc 2, How did you root and get S-off? I really want to put SkyRaider on mine. I tried that script adb method over on XDA but couldn't get it to work using my Win7 X64 laptop.


----------



## 8on3s

bullhead00 said:


> Out of all of you who still have the Inc 2, How did you root and get S-off? I really want to put SkyRaider on mine. I tried that script adb method over on XDA but couldn't get it to work using my Win7 X64 laptop.


s-off via revolutionary, and then if I recall I used a little adb action for properly pushing su. It took a win XP system to do it, my Linux box just didn't want to cooperate. Have had issues with adb in win 7, I just rooted a kindle fire with a win 7 system, but wow its a pain.

Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki


----------



## fc127

8on3s said:


> s-off via revolutionary, and then if I recall I used a little adb action for properly pushing su. It took a win XP system to do it, my Linux box just didn't want to cooperate. Have had issues with adb in win 7, I just rooted a kindle fire with a win 7 system, but wow its a pain.
> 
> Sent from my ADR6350 using RootzWiki


Yup, s-off with Revolutionary and proper rooting with ADB. All of my stuff worked with Win7, but I have it dual-booting with Ubuntu because it's easier to do that wort of thing in Linux.

Make sure you don't unlock with the HTC website first. You will have all sorts of issues.


----------



## fc127

bullhead00 said:


> Out of all of you who still have the Inc 2, How did you root and get S-off? I really want to put SkyRaider on mine. I tried that script adb method over on XDA but couldn't get it to work using my Win7 X64 laptop.


Did you roll back the hboot first? Check this if you didn't.


----------



## Fallendown2005

Yep, rocking a Red DINC2......just upgraded in November from an entry level LG device........will be keeping this one for a while..... at least until I see HTC Android 4.0 devices......


----------



## sjpritch25

I would wait till revolutionary gets the rezound s-off and buy that phone.
I won't buy a phone until its s-off. Just my preference.


----------



## fixxxer2012

sjpritch25 said:


> I would wait till revolutionary gets the rezound s-off and buy that phone.
> I won't buy a phone until its s-off. Just my preference.


im pretty much the same but they can unlock it via htcdev. worse comes to worse you can flash roms but the kernels will have to be flashed via fastboot from what i understand. if it does get full s-off that would be fantastic.


----------



## jellybellys

I got mine back in august, and I love it. It was really easy to s-off and all, it came with the old froyo rom and I used AlphaRevX to turn S-OFF.


----------



## The_Horak

I've had it since October, and I plan on keeping it as long as possible. With ICS coming our way from HTC, we are guaranteed a solid rom, as well as great rom development in the near future. Look at the great progress so far. On paper, it seems to sit in the shadows of the new phones. But in real, everyday use, this phone is more than enough!


----------



## theot

just got this phone 2 days ago, started with a fascinate, which got warranted to an X2. After 4 X2 replacements, they offered my wife and I both the Dinc2. Getting used to HTC sense as it's different, will be rooting soon I'm sure.

I know this, never going back to a Motorola phone, the best ROM for the X2 couldn't match the responsiveness of this dinc2 stock.

Sent from my ADR6350 using Tapatalk


----------



## sixohtew

I've had the inc2 since the day it got official gb and I rooted right before. Put cm7 on it and the ics with every build that's been released. From protrekks first build and then aeroevens cm9 then aokp and now back to cm9. I had the dinc before but I'm praying Verizon gets the one x. That phone would be crazy sexy with some aosp on it IMO 

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## sjpritch25

I'm curious what the new HTC will be upcoming. It looks Rezound & 5 others are s-off... Just waiting for the testing to be over.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------

